# 2015 Bad Bass Champs Schedule



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The 2015 shcedule is out and I'm not impressed. Seems to me that they waited way too long to put one together, and scrambled to get in where they could when they could. I kinda miss the Lakes trail.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I just looked at it myself. I'm not too enamored with it either. Last year was the first year I fished that circuit, and it wasn't bad. I was looking forward to fishing it again this year, and I may end up fishing 3 or 4 of them, but I won't be fishing the full schedule, that's for sure. 

Oh well ..... Team Xtreme is having a Mahoning Division this year. My guess is they'll get a few guys join that one this year. I'm definitely going to give them a serious look.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Why would you go to one of the best smallmouth fisheries in the country and have a largemouth only tourny????? I talked to quite a few people who fished this circuit and are out for this coming year.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

How is it any different? Except for West Harbor it is same lakes as always. Plus West Harbor is the free tournament. The Norton Marine trail would do a 2 day out of Black River. I like the change of scenery and new challenges.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

mpd5094 said:


> Why would you go to one of the best smallmouth fisheries in the country and have a largemouth only tourny????? I talked to quite a few people who fished this circuit and are out for this coming year.


Look up the weights for the GLLS tournaments out of there. Good size large mouth and good numbers


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've seen their results and that's all good. I just can't imagine being on Erie and taking smallmouth out of the equation.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

No argument here, would like to see local circuits fish erie more with out species restrictions.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Most guys that fish BBC live in the greater Akron area and prefishing for those far away lakes will be expensive. Then to pay $200 for the championship plus lodging and food is a little costly. IMHO the championship should have been closer to home. Heck even Clearfork is a little closer!-Oh well! Decisions, decisions.....
The GLLS only has about 30 to 40 boats and BBC will try and put 70-80 boats!!! Without smallies in play then it becomes cramped with all those boats in the harbors.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey buzz, Im with you. Not a great schedule, but not bad. Dont like w harbor for 2 days. There are other tournaments both times bad bass are going there. As far as large mouth only, ok so be it. I think this is because some guys have smaller boats, and would try running out in the lake, the big lake can be real bad at times. I guess in closing, its all about when, and where you want to fish. There are a lot of options this year.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Not sure why they would schedule events the same days as other circuits did. Especially on same day as GLLS, that makes no sense at all. Same day as team extreme is bad idea as well but that event will likely only draw 15-20 boats. 

Personally being a lake person myself and for years being able to green fish with little pressure from other anglers I hate that the secret is out and them fish get beat on no. Stop now. I can honestly say that over the last couple years with the pressure it's getting it has diffently changed things up.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm with Buzzking on the West Harbor events. I like the other events though. The competition between Bad Bass and TBX may play into more peoples thinking than some may believe. Certainly not advertising for TBX, but their membership applies to all of their divisions, which is sweet. If you fish tournaments in a couple of divisions, they count toward the end of the year championship. Not with points, but with the number of tournaments participated in aspect. 

If at all possible I'll probably end up fishing some tourneys from both circuits, and in a couple of divisions of TBX. I've never been to Pleasant Hill, but I hear good things about it.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't see where there is a conflict with TBX. I do see that GLLS has a tournament the same day as the July event. What are the other conflicts?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

sbino18 said:


> I don't see where there is a conflict with TBX. I do see that GLLS has a tournament the same day as the July event. What are the other conflicts?


Bad Bass is at Mosquito June 13th, TBX is at Portage Lakes on the same day. Since it's Mosquito it may not hurt Bad Bass that much. Which lake I fish may come down to a coin flip between my partner and I. lol


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

I see. I thought to conflict mentioned was the sharing the same water and not the day. With all of the circuits and clubs out there I don't see how it would be possible to not have conflicts.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

T.B.X. had a 2 day Xtreme Bucks Open scheduled out of West Harbor The weekend of July 11th. The event was planned back in August. The Lake Erie Large Mouth circuit had also scheduled an event there as well. I decided that it would be better for us to move the event to Mosquito instead as to not be caught up with all the congestion.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

July 12th Bad Bass conflicts with GLLS on Erie.. Than Day 1 of Bad Bass Championship, Lake Erie, on Sept 12 conflicts with TBX Shawnee Division event on Erie..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

mpd5094 said:


> Why would you go to one of the best smallmouth fisheries in the country and have a largemouth only tourny????? I talked to quite a few people who fished this circuit and are out for this coming year.


 I'll never ever understand any circuit that fishes tournaments on Lake Erie that restricts what kind of bass you catch.Some say circuits do that so guys who fish out of smaller boats can safely fish in the harbor-does that make any sense? They could still fish in the harbors,or anywhere else but why can't they weigh in a 5lb.smallie if they catch it in the harbor? Wonder how many guys would fish the BASS opens,Elites or FLW events on Lake Erie if they were only allowed to weigh in green bass.I've seen the results of many "largemouth only circuits" and these guys pretty regularly put up impressive weights but would they be able to compete with the weights the guys who venture far out on the lake after smallmouth-not likely.I think that's the sole reason for largemouth only events largemouth guys don't want to compete against smallmouth guys on Lake Erie period.Why when some of these circuits have a tournament on an inland lake such as Alum Creek you can weigh in any smallmouth you catch but you can't on Lake Erie? With the same circuit! IMO Lake Erie is one of the greatest places in the country to fish for both smallmouth and largemouth bass why should you have to throw a 5lb.smallie or largemouth back in a tournament?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Because that's the rules. Lol

Realistically I have had many of conversation with anglers about rules etc of just about every circuit or event out there. Simple put I always tell them the same thing. If you don't like it don't fish it. Find a circuit or event that fits your style and expectation.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

Just my two cents...they restrict it to make it fair for everyone to fish it,a guy in a smaller boat or one without big water experience can fish the harbors and feel comfortable. As to catching a smallmouth in the harbors after May or June is a rarity. They put the harbor largemouth only restrictions also to keep people to the harbors so if it's a rough day on erie that won't have to cancel the tournament all together. I've spent the last 3 years fishing erie very hard from Toledo to erie and northeast,pa...that lake can get ridiculously rough for even a 21ft Basscat. Most days up there with just wakes from other boats at the islands would be too much for most of the inland guys. If they allowed smallmouth it would make it unfair to everyone who doesn't have knowledge of Erie. I know places to go to catch 18-25lbs a day of smallmouth,where guys who haven't fished up there much or want to stick to the harbors would struggle to catch 12lbs. They do it to make it fair for everyone. I welcome the fresh schedule,it may not be the best but it's better than the same old lakes,at the same times year after year. Everyone's schedules were starting to get stale. As to the expenses for prefishing,I'd soon just see a circuit come out that doesn't allow prefishing. Makes it more skill then anything.


----------



## little dummy (Jan 12, 2015)

I think so far away two day er is hard on pocketbook also why not mixed bag but harbor only


----------

